
Axel Springer chief warns traditional media risk extinction - danielam
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/6d6b6ac8-83ce-11e6-a29c-6e7d9515ad15.html?siteedition=intl#axzz4LQekEX00
======
SteveWatson
Paywall!

